# How to replace corroded side marker cable R56



## Phungurific (Mar 24, 2018)

Hey guys, I have an R56 base model (non-turbo). 

My driver side marker is cracked and corroded. Water seeped in. After removing the marker I realized water also corroded the power supply wire and connector (with three needles). 

Does anyone know how to replace that wire so I can replace the cracked marker and getting it working again? 

Thanks


----------

